# Catechism Document



## bookslover (May 29, 2007)

Over at the PCA Historical Center (www.pcahistory.org), they've posted, in pdf form, a booklet written in 1950 by William Childs Robinson on the Shorter Catechism. I haven't read it yet, but it looks good.

Scroll way down.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 29, 2007)

See here for the link.


----------



## bookslover (May 29, 2007)

Hey, Andrew: you wouldn't happen to know Robinson's dates would you? I don't seem to have them to hand. One of my local libraries has his book _The Word of the Cross_ (Grand Rapids: Zondervan, 1940), which consists of lectures Robinson delivered at the Free Church College in Edinburgh in 1938. Looks interesting.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 30, 2007)

Richard -- Wayne Sparkman was kind enough to provide me with the following biographical information concerning William Childs Robinson:



> William Childs Robinson
> 
> [4 December 1897 – 21 November 1982]
> 
> ...



BTW, there is a festschrift dedicated to him: _Sola Deo Gloria, New Testament Studies in Honor of William Childs Robinson_, J. McDowell Richards, ed. (Richmond: John Knox, 1968) as well as a piece on Robinson by David Calhoun in Morton Smith's festschrift: _Confessing Our Hope: Essays Celebrating the Life and Ministry of Morton H. Smith_, ed. by Joseph Pipa, Jr & C. N. Willborn (2004).


----------



## bookslover (May 31, 2007)

Thanks, Andrew. I ran across the festschrift today. His two sons, if still living, 85 and 83 this year.


----------

